# [Deleted]



## ultimatemembers.org (Sep 15, 2010)

[Commercial entities are not permitted to post links on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator.]


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 15, 2010)

not using this forum more because? (just curious)

good luck to all UE members.


----------



## ultimatemembers.org (Sep 15, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> not using this forum more because? (just curious)
> 
> good luck to all UE members.



Because there are many speciic topics and subtopics all about the current UE situation (there)

rather than a single huge post thread (here)


----------

